# Such a wonderful visit..



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Today Leslie and her husband Richard came for a lunch date! 
It has been 4plus years that we have been "cyber" friends and have never had a chance to meet. I was so thrilled that they were willing to take a very long drive to come and see us! Here are a few pics of Leslie with my pups!! They just loved her!! And Lily was very attached to Richard!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and WHERE IS TORI?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sadly - she is back in CAlifornia so we missed her! I was so happy to see Leslie but sure wished that Tori could have been there!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How fun! And lucky Leslie - to be able to hold all those beautiful fur kids!

WHERE did you get those pillows on the back of your couch??? Did you make them? Love them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

A very dear friend made them for me!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh. How sweet it is to see you both meeting in person. Leslie,you look like you may have been starved for a little havalovin.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so so cool! Glad you guys had fun!!


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps we should add a new trait to the Havanese: Causes you to make wonderful new friends!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Words can't begin to describe how special it was to finally meet Laurie in person. She was very instrumental in helping me get through Shadow's illness and eventual passing. This friendship is probably one of the best things to come from that difficult time. It was wonderful to finally be able to give her the real hugs, that up 'til yesterday, I was only able to give "cyber-ly" :hug:

Meeting the 4 L's was delightful! Lily was smitten by my DH and kept sitting by him while we were there. Logan is such a love-bug! At one point he put his head in my lap and just stared into my face with such beautiful eyes. Sweet Lexi kept offering me her belly to rub  Her personality reminds me very much of Tori's; sweet and mellow. 

I can't even begin to describe how darling little Laila is. OMGosh! Can any more cuteness be packed into such a small package? I don't think so! She was so cute carrying around her little toy (see it in her mouth in the last pic?) It was so cute to see her ring the bells to go out, even if all she did was sniff around when Gabe took her out, lil' stinker!

Gabe & Laurie are so exceptionally kind, warm and welcoming. DH and I felt as though we were with old friends from the moment we arrived. Although it was a little over a 3 hour drive one way to get to their place from where we are, I told them we'd do it again in a heartbeat! 

You know, when I think of all the wonderful friends I've made over the years as a result of a decision to love a sweet little Cuban dog, I feel so incredibly blessed, indeed! :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Words can't begin to describe how special it was to finally meet Laurie in person. She was very instrumental in helping me get through Shadow's illness and eventual passing. This friendship is probably one of the best things to come from that difficult time. It was wonderful to finally be able to give her the real hugs, that up 'til yesterday, I was only able to give "cyber-ly" :hug:
> 
> Meeting the 4 L's was delightful! Lily was smitten by my DH and kept sitting by him while we were there. Logan is such a love-bug! At one point he put his head in my lap and just stared into my face with such beautiful eyes. Sweet Lexi kept offering me her belly to rub  Her personality reminds me very much of Tori's; sweet and mellow.
> 
> ...


I agree! We are ALL blessed! :grouphug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What happy photos, you can see the warmth and friendship.Splendid!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so happy you got to finally meet after all these years! It is so much fun to meet other Havanese "nuts" who we've gotten to know through this forum.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wonderful pics and sweet story about finally meeting after four years of friendship. I had the pleasure of meeting Leslie a few years ago when she and Amanda made a 5 hour jaunt to my house for a play date. I agree that she is a sweetheart!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wonderful pics, thank you for sharing, the pups look so happy on the couch!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Such a nice story.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Leslie - we too so enjoyed having you and spending time with you - although we felt it was way too short!! The pups were very sad when you left and all went to beds and slept for a few hours!
These babies sure do bring such wonderful people into our lives!!!


----------

